# Mirror Redo



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so i picked up an ugly mirror at the good will for $1.50 and decided to paint it. My husband says I cant decorate our bedroom for halloween so I thought MAYBE i could sneak in a few halloweeny things. The first picture is pretty blurry, i didnt realize that when i took it, but then my camera sucks so I should have. Anyway you can get the idea on colors and such. Basically its got some cherubs and shells on it all all cremey pinks and purples YUCK. So let me know what you think its my first time dry brushing something. I think it turned out pretty cool, my husband even said he liked it. \

Before...


















After...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

LOL!
That's amazing!
Fantastic job!
.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cool beans Turtle! Looks much better.....so do you get to keep it in the house?????


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG Waaaaayyyyy coooooler! What did you use for the red in the eyes?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, yes dave i get to keep it in the house, im thinking on top of my dresser so i can use it to put my jewelery on   and sickie it was just red apple paint from apple barrel. Thanks for the thumbs up FYF.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go T!!! Mucho better!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh yes Turtle...looks much nicer...amazing what a little paint and a good eye can do


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very Cool T......it looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I would have never "seen" that result and would have passed it by. Nice work.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great job. Those cherubs were just asking for it, being all little and cute and all.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

O look, Turtle you fixed it!!!! nice job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

an improvement indeed ..great job
good score


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow...... I saw that first picture and thought, OMG... how in the world can she save that hideous thing??? Then I scrolled down and saw the improved version -- WOOHOO! That looks great, just totally GREAT! I love the addition of the red for the eyes. Gotta remember that for some little cherubs I have stashed away.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice comments. Usually I dont have the imagination to see the potential in something, but i thought why not worse thing that could happen is i throw it away and lose a $1.50. Thanks again.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I love it! What did you use for the paint color? It looks like it has so much depth to it!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just black and grey with red for the eyes. Nothing fancy, just dry brushed it. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

OMIGOD that is so cool!!! And to think it took nothing but a change of color to take it from sappy cute to downright Lovecraftian! BRAVO TURTLE!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*It looks great Turtle!*


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Good job T, I like it!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice and spooky


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats great what a transformation!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Turtle, what a great mirror. Before the paint, definitely UGH! But it looks fantasitic the way you painted it- love the red eyes! And all for $1.50! Great score!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Turtle that came out great. Glad you get to keep it on display.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job on the mirror. In some ways it was scarrier before you painted it but it looks nicer now.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow....what a transformation. Creepy red eyes!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Good eye! Way to spot the potential in a common item.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

awesome stuff killer!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks guys I appreciate the comments.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

From a piece of crap to a treasure! You should have a show on T.V. Now I'm going to have to think twice everytime I go to throw an old toy or piece of kid furniture in the Salvation Army bin. I love the way your mind works Turtle.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Turtle you did a great job on that.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh you sweet talker HZ lets run away together. LOL. I like to hear all about how wonderful i am. I might even tell you how amazing i think your stain glass windows are.  

Merlin thank you i appreciate that.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's great T! I love it.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

That's a great idea! I don't know how you saw the potential in that thing. The paint job is perfect, you actually brought it a bit of class!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats really cool, I cant belive how creepy it looks!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Oh you sweet talker HZ lets run away together. LOL. I like to hear all about how wonderful i am. I might even tell you how amazing i think your stain glass windows are.


I'm packing my bags now.


----------

